# New Ducklings!!



## KatieO (Mar 24, 2017)

I recently ordered 6 ducklings from Metzer Farms and they are arriving in a few days. I got 2 Black Swedish, 2 Pekins, and 2 Buffs. 
I have never had any ducks so does anyone have any tips for these breeds or duck advice in general?
I have done some research, like I have heard their water needs to be deep enough to stick their bill in, not too deep so they can drown, I know what food, bedding, and heat source, but I am just looking for some fun tips to make life easier.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats!!!
I use to have ducks, they are so fun. Need to get me some more!! 

If you haven't already I recommend reading "storey's guide to ducks" It's really great.

And here's a youtube video I liked. Had some really nice duck care hacks! 
I especially liked the paint tray and chicken feeder idea!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Have you had baby chicks before? Everything is pretty much the same except ducklings are much messier.

I would look into something for there waterer. Because what they do is play in the water, and drag everything into it then fling it around. They go grab some food, then go to the waterer, and they keep doing that back and forth. Pretty entertaining to watch. But it turns the whole thing into a swamp. The clean brooder will last a total of 15 min.

What I do is I have a plastic mud boot mat, has a little ridge on the edges; to keep the waterer on. So you only really have to take that out to spray it off.

I've seen others where they have a cake pan with a cookie drying rack over it too. If you google pictures of duckling brooder, it shows a lot of ideas of what people have done. 

What you are trying to do is keep the water out of the bedding, they guzzle the water and simply just play in it. Makes the bedding wet and smelly. So be as creative as you want. 

Not to worry you or anything, they definitely are one of the cutest and personable of baby poultry in my opinion (goslings maybe a bit more so). But the trade of is that they are little piglets. You will definitely rejoice the day that you get to kick them out into the "Big Bird Coop". 

The you at least can give them one of the little blue kidding swimming pools (assuming you don't have another pond or something for them). They don't NEED one but they sure do love them and will be much happier getting to be in water. 

Congrats on them, will be exciting when you get them. They are cute little stinkers. Where did you order them from?


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Any pictures yet?


----------



## KatieO (Mar 24, 2017)

I have had many baby chicks before (over 30 in 2 years) that is great to hear they are similar.
I did hear they were messy so thank you for the tips!
I got them from Metzer Farms in California, they will be arriving this Wednesday. Can't wait to meet them and use some of your tips!

MoonShadow, GREAT video! I love the waterer idea!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Lol, I couldn't watch the video at work but yea that is a great one. Definitely going to try their id as myself.


----------

